# Long-term Mileage Update



## tonyspumoni (May 23, 2010)

I posted this yesterday in the "Emission Fix" section but thought that there might be wider interest in a mileage update.

I keep a mileage log of fuel consumed and actual miles traveled. Here are the actual metrics:

16636 miles, 585.697 gallons, average MPG 28.5 +/- 2.599
8626 miles with JDB, 308.262 gallons, average MPG 28.3 +/- 2.914
5607 miles minus JBD, 204.650 gallons, average MPG 27.4 +/- 1.307
4374 miles post emissions fix, no JBD, 159.616 gallons, average MPG 27.4 +/- 0.953

The first 24,000 miles, including JBD, included several extended road trips with tanks having average MPG of >40.0, including one of nearly 42 MPG, which probably explains both the higher averages and the higher standard deviation figures. Thus for my D, my mileage has been remarkably consistent, with or without JBD, and pre and post-emissions glitch.

As an aside, I drive like a complete pr**k all the time - full throttle launches in M2 after the engine is warm, and at least 10 miles over the limit. My commute is suburban and about 8 miles one way.


----------



## KF (Jan 4, 2012)

*Long term milage update*

Hi All

Recorded all fills from new to May 2012.

1775 litres and travelled 22891 so an average of 7.75 litres per hundred kilometers. I think that is over 30MPG per US gallon it is 36 per imperial gallon.

Our best day was 805 km(Alice Springs to Cooberpedy) at an average speed of 105kph and exactly 7 lt/100km.

KF

February2012 X3 30d


----------



## vadim_s (Apr 12, 2010)

Here is a link to my fuelly profile: http://www.fuelly.com/driver/vadims/335d

My best MPG was close to 39mpg, and average seems to be around 34.4 or so in the past 30k miles. Car is driven 80-85% hwy.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm at 37k miles (fuelly says it all)


----------



## simmonslr (Sep 7, 2007)

http://www.fuelly.com/driver/lsimmons/335d

11543 miles

38.0 average
37.1 last tank
42.1 best tank


----------



## julesandtrish (Mar 2, 2006)

60k miles. Best miles to empty 612. Current avg is 31 with JBD at 100% for last 20k miles. Daily commute is 70 miles round trip (60% hwy). No issues and simply lovin every minute of it.


----------

